

Visual Complexity of Windows - sharjeel
http://www.sharjeel.2scomplement.com/visual-complexity-of-ms-windows

======
underwater
This is completely ignoring the fact that windows aren't viewed in isolation.
The thick border makes it easy to see where one window ends and another
begins.

I find that OS X windows tend to blend into each other a lot more because they
lack the border and have much softer shadows.

------
_badlogin
The only thing I am sure of after reading this article is that I really cant
stand the term "User Experience" and the abbreviation "UX".

------
drewrv
The thicker border provides a larger area to hit when trying to resize a
window.

------
LachlanArthur
If you don't like the transparency, turn it off.

